# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  A Female Patient's Hairline - Dr. Carlos K. Wesley

## Billena

An interactive before/after image of this female patient can be viewed here.

A 53-year-old African American female presented for treatment of her hairline by Dr. Wesley, specifically addressing her fronto-temporal recessions on both sides. She returned 10 months later after her 1074 graft session.

----------

